

Tom wheeler helps stop Comcast/Time Warner merger - gaigepr
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2015/04/24/the-fcc-is-a-former-cable-lobbyist-and-he-just-helped-kill-cables-biggest-deal/

======
gaigepr
"When I was at CTIA and NCTA, I was an advocate for those interests and I hope
I did a very good job as an advocate for them, Today, I have a different
client. My client is the American people, and I want to be the best damn
advocate they can get." \--Tom Wheeler

What a quote for the press to play with.

